# hummer on mythbusters with vampires?



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

So i'm watching mythbuters yesterday and they're testing if you can cut down a tree with a machine gun. they ended up using some huge machine gun on the back of a hummer, and you could only see it from the side but it kinda looked like they were vamps. you could only see it For a couple seconds though So i could be totally wrong. did anyone else see this? ill try to find a video of it on the net when i get home and post it on here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen the show, you mean you think the hummer had vampires on it? That would never work... they couldnt support the weight.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope they are super swamper iroks... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ah i figured they weren't vamps. Not Only Would They Not Support the weight as stated but the tires on that truck look bigger than quad tires lol. like i said i only saw the truck for a second. but i knew if i posted it on here someone would give me an answer. lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the same tires on my Jeeps... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Goodtires just didnt last long at all on my daily your jeep is bad ***, in the middle of a suburban on 44's project


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

THACKER said:


> Goodtires just didnt last long at all on my daily your jeep is bad ***, in the middle of a suburban on 44's project


Thanks! Yeah I only have like 2000 miles on the tires and they are worn bad already! Thats 2000 miles in 3 years though.. LOL.. My jeep is a toy now... Just drive it every now and then on nice days.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

